
Show HN: Cosflowy – A Planner for Cosplayers Made with Meteor JS - MegaLeon
My fiancee is a talented cosplayer (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.m.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Cosplay" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.m.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Cosplay</a>), but she is also one of the most disorganised persons I know.  I decided to try and develop a SaaS web application that would be useful to her and other cosplayers - as well as giving a shot at developing something more ambitious than my usual side projects.<p>You can find the result at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cosflowy.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cosflowy.com&#x2F;</a><p>I used the Meteor JS framework (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meteor.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meteor.com&#x2F;</a>) - I had a great experience with it and I don&#x27;t think it gets enough love - I know it might not scale as well as other, lower-level solutions but it got a beginner web developer like me to put together and ship a usable product, which I think is no small feat.<p>I used Meteor&#x27;s proprietary hosting service, Galaxy, which is pricier than something like Digital Ocean with the same specs but I didn&#x27;t want to spend too much time on devops, so I&#x27;m willing to pay the extra for one-click deployment out of the box.
I also used Mlab to host the mongo database, Google Cloud to host user-uploaded files, and Stripe to process the subscription flow.
======
PaulHoule
I like the idea. Isn't there a "software product line" around this concept,
that is, other people who might have to buy and make a lot of stuff, register
for and attend events, etc?

